# Can I be an honorary Englishman?



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

At my work, they have always supplied the office with free drinks. They have Coke, Dr. Pepper, Sprite, 7-Up, Hawaiian Punch, Diet drinks, coffee, apple cider, hot chocolate, and latee.

Well, recently, they also started to include tea's. Now, it's all I drink. I have 6-8 cups a day and also have a cup before bedtime. I also think I'm developing an accent. But I have to ask, is drinking tea with cream common?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2008)

Geese..... I don't see any Oolong tea, my favorite. That needs to be
rectified, TL. What would the Chinese say ?

Were it in my power, I would make you an Englishman (by proxy).

Charles


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 11, 2008)

I think most people use milk. Although I don't actually like tea, coffee is much nicer but only in limited amounts


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2008)

In Britain, it's largely milk that's used. I bet you're bouncing off the walls with that amount of tea. And get some PG Tips down you, lad !


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

Well its Jolly Good to see that there ARE some Standards still to be had in the former colonies, what?

However, at this point please consider yourself a probationary Englishman Thorlifter old chap; but there’s time enough for you to complete the transition successfully. After all, no need to rush things; no, rushing things only worries The Men don’t you know? As a ‘self improver’ you have made an admirable start.

However, no real Englishman would take tea with cream. Simple milk is what is added (first) to the Cup (WITH saucer I should add, NEVER a mug) and the Indian tea, usually from what was Ceylon (correctly brewed, of course – none of that tea-bag nonsense; good heavens no, that would never do), added to create the “the cup that cheers but does not inebriate”. Consumed by the gallon, THIS is the staple that made England great.

Of course, some teas should not be taken with milk at all, but with a slice of Lemon. If you wish to complete the Englishmen’s Tea Course you will have advance to Earl Grey – definitely an acquired taste, but worth the effort.

Then we’ll move on to advanced things like Crumpet, Tea Cake and Muffin* toasting in front of a roaring open fire on a cold January afternoon………

Finally, keep working on the accent. Damned difficult to start from scratch – usually has to be acquired after simply years of (inter)breeding.

Good luck – pip-pip!

*no, not one of those giant cake-like thingys that you get in Starbucks, but a real Muffin, toasted until golden brown and dripping with real melted butter. And if you are really posh, spread with Wild English Honey……..but the least said about HER, the better!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2008)

Hahaha ! And Earl Grey is vile. 

Once you've got the gentleman side of being English, I'll have to educate you on being truly English. Like the fighting style - keys between the knuckles and windmill your way through the crowd - stuff like that.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

plan_D said:


> And Earl Grey is vile.
> 
> 
> > Good God man, be quiet!
> ...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2008)

It was a type, I meant to say "Earl Grey is not vile" the not got lost...in the word losing ..place. I covered it well.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice Recovery - nice and subtle! Bet no-one notices.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

For the avoidance of doubt, Thorlifter, this is the effect we need to aspire to:


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jolly good show chaps....carry on!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

You see, even Scots can be trained. Just needs a little application.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2008)

I say old chap....


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 11, 2008)

The only tee i can buy here.http://www.tjrecipes.com/nucleus/media/1/20060222-pgtips.jpg


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2008)

Jolly good show, old chap.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

Now that looks like a nice day, Downwind.

Thanks for the advice lads. I'll not use cream anymore, but milk. I look forward to completing my probationary time with all the dignity and high brow of a good English gentleman.

I've alway heard that the American tea bag is not considered "real" tea, but I can't argue with free tea. But I'll make a run to our local Whole Foods and get some they sell by the ounce. 

Well, golly good, pip pip, and have a merry day.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 11, 2008)

More tee vicar, no thank you it makes me ?


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I say old chap....



Hoisted by one's own petard, I believe.  

(and that can be damned painful!)


----------



## DBII (Jan 11, 2008)

As a Texan, I am shocked that you are asking to become an honorary Englishman. You should be having beer and BBQ or Tex-Mex for everyone. 

DBII


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

And, Thorlifter, don't forget to raise the little pinkie when sipping from the cup.......

Are these Texan Types, what you might call, 'Rough'?


----------



## DBII (Jan 11, 2008)

If one raises one's little pinkie while drinking in east Texas, one's redneck buddies will hit said pinkie with a $%#^*$ hammer. The only tea that is allowed is a tall glass with ice. LOL

DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Better have some whiskey in it too Thor stop trying to play with the tea bags


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

I do believe that you have, succinctly, answered my question.

Can I hear a Banjo and Guitar?


----------



## DBII (Jan 11, 2008)

They are Roughnecks, Oilfield workers. They would remove the shotguns from their pickup trucks and shoot any banjos. They are a fiddle bunch. LOL. 
I like Wilbur1's plan better.

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

Whiskey is for after hours fun. 

Funny, I have always raised my pinky up when drinking. Not straight up and sticking out like a $3 pansy, but just slightly off the glass. Always have and I guess I always will.


----------



## DBII (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, that is different, never mind. 

DBII


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

$3? Ye gods its expensive over there............


So I'm told


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 11, 2008)

DBII said:


> As a Texan, I am shocked that you are asking to become an honorary Englishman. You should be having beer and BBQ or Tex-Mex for everyone.
> 
> DBII


When did Texas get beer it sure wasn't when I was there


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2008)

When I applied to become British I had to:

1. Recite the complete "Argument" sketch by Monty Python.
2. Convert to The Church of England.
3. Name 2 Britcoms.
4. Own at least five Books on Admiral Nelson.
5. Add "Bobby" and "fuzzy-wuzzie" to my lexicon.
6. Have a shrine somewhere in my home to Manchester United.
7. Recite the rules of Football lol: ) and Cricket.
8. Name either Churchill, Maggie or Wellington as my favorite person of all time.
9. Name all the wars under Queen Victoria.
10. Define "bonnet" and "spanner".

Sadly, I didn't make it.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 11, 2008)

Phew! Your lucky Njaco, next step was bad teeth and pale skin...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2008)

That I was the first test and I passed!


----------



## bigZ (Jan 11, 2008)

Speaking as an Englishmen who can trace his ancestry back to 1066. My favorite teas are Earl Grey an Rose pouchong. 

PG Tips is suitable for the commoner only. Rumour has it that they stew it till the spoon is able to stand in it and sweetened with six tablespoons of sugar. 

Real tea comes out of a teapot.

If your feeling really bold try Lapsang Sauchong.

Sweetner made out of Coal or Oil is an affront to any right thinking individual.


----------



## Freebird (Jan 11, 2008)

Njaco said:


> When I applied to become British....



I saw the interview of John Cleese, (after he had been living in America for a few years) they asked him what were the biggest differences between living in Britain USA, he answered that in Britain

1.) They drink Tea instead of Coffee

2.) You can cut somone off in traffic without getting shot at,

3.) When you meet the head of state you only have to go down on ONE knee.  


(the interview was in the late 90's....)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> When I applied to become British I had to:
> 
> 1. Recite the complete "Argument" sketch by Monty Python.
> 2. Convert to The Church of England.
> ...



Damn, I thought I'd get in on just drinking tea! I've got #1 covered, but the rest, I'm done for.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> When I applied to become British I had to:
> 
> 1. Recite the complete "Argument" sketch by Monty Python.



Do you want the 5-minute argument or the full half-hour? 



Wildcat said:


> Phew! Your lucky Njaco, next step was bad teeth and pale skin...



Nothing wrong with my teeth:

Look:


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm with Downwind. Theres nothing wrong with my tooth.

"I told you once."
"No, you didn't"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

I say old chaps...what about those blasted neds?


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry lucky - don't understand the Banter


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm with Downwind. Theres nothing wrong with my tooth.
> 
> "I told you once."
> "No, you didn't"



Yes you did!

This isn't argument - it's merely contradiction.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

You what!?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry DM, they might be called chavs south of the border.... *N*on-*E*ducated *D*elinquent....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2008)

No, it isn't. Look, if you want to argue I have to take up a contradictory position.....oh, is this the 5 minute or the full half hour?"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cough...cough...eeerrrmmm....

The Cast (in order of appearance.)
M= Man looking for an argument 
R= Receptionist 
Q= Abuser 
A= Arguer (John Cleese)
C= Complainer (Eric Idle)
H= Head Hitter 


M: Ah. I'd like to have an argument, please.
R: Certainly sir. Have you been here before?
M: No, I haven't, this is my first time.
R: I see. Well, do you want to have just one argument, or were you thinking of taking a course?
M: Well, what is the cost?
R: Well, It's one pound for a five minute argument, but only eight pounds for a course of ten.
M: Well, I think it would be best if I perhaps started off with just the one and then see how it goes.
R: Fine. Well, I'll see who's free at the moment.
Pause
R: Mr. DeBakey's free, but he's a little bit conciliatory. 
Ahh yes, Try Mr. Barnard; room 12.
M: Thank you.

(Walks down the hall. Opens door.)

Q: WHAT DO YOU WANT?
M: Well, I was told outside that...
Q: Don't give me that, you snotty-faced heap of parrot droppings!
M: What?
Q: Shut your festering gob, you tit! Your type really makes me puke, you vacuous, coffee-nosed, maloderous, pervert!!!
M: Look, I CAME HERE FOR AN ARGUMENT, I'm not going to just stand...!!
Q: OH, oh I'm sorry, but this is abuse.
M: Oh, I see, well, that explains it.
Q: Ah yes, you want room 12A, Just along the corridor.
M: Oh, Thank you very much. Sorry.
Q: Not at all.
M: Thank You.
(Under his breath) Stupid git!!

(Walk down the corridor)
M: (Knock)
A: Come in.
M: Ah, Is this the right room for an argument?
A: I told you once.
M: No you haven't.
A: Yes I have.
M: When?
A: Just now.
M: No you didn't.
A: Yes I did.
M: You didn't
A: I did!
M: You didn't!
A: I'm telling you I did!
M: You did not!!
A: Oh, I'm sorry, just one moment. Is this a five minute argument or the full half hour?
M: Oh, just the five minutes.
A: Ah, thank you. Anyway, I did.
M: You most certainly did not.
A: Look, let's get this thing clear; I quite definitely told you.
M: No you did not.
A: Yes I did.
M: No you didn't.
A: Yes I did.
M: No you didn't.
A: Yes I did.
M: No you didn't.
A: Yes I did.
M: You didn't.
A: Did.
M: Oh look, this isn't an argument.
A: Yes it is.
M: No it isn't. It's just contradiction.
A: No it isn't.
M: It is!
A: It is not.
M: Look, you just contradicted me.
A: I did not.
M: Oh you did!!
A: No, no, no.
M: You did just then.
A: Nonsense!
M: Oh, this is futile!
A: No it isn't.
M: I came here for a good argument.
A: No you didn't; no, you came here for an argument.
M: An argument isn't just contradiction.
A: It can be.
M: No it can't. An argument is a connected series of statements intended to establish a proposition.
A: No it isn't.
M: Yes it is! It's not just contradiction.
A: Look, if I argue with you, I must take up a contrary position. 
M: Yes, but that's not just saying 'No it isn't.'
A: Yes it is!
M: No it isn't!

A: Yes it is!
M: Argument is an intellectual process. Contradiction is just the automatic gainsaying of any statement the other person makes.
(short pause)
A: No it isn't.
M: It is.
A: Not at all.
M: Now look.
A: (Rings bell) Good Morning.
M: What?
A: That's it. Good morning.
M: I was just getting interested.
A: Sorry, the five minutes is up.
M: That was never five minutes!
A: I'm afraid it was.
M: It wasn't.
Pause
A: I'm sorry, but I'm not allowed to argue anymore.
M: What?!
A: If you want me to go on arguing, you'll have to pay for another five minutes.
M: Yes, but that was never five minutes, just now. Oh come on!
A: (Hums)
M: Look, this is ridiculous.
A: I'm sorry, but I'm not allowed to argue unless you've paid!
M: Oh, all right.
(pays money)
A: Thank you.
short pause
M: Well?
A: Well what?
M: That wasn't really five minutes, just now.
A: I told you, I'm not allowed to argue unless you've paid.
M: I just paid!
A: No you didn't.
M: I DID!
A: No you didn't.
M: Look, I don't want to argue about that.
A: Well, you didn't pay.
M: Aha. If I didn't pay, why are you arguing? I Got you!
A: No you haven't.
M: Yes I have. If you're arguing, I must have paid.
A: Not necessarily. I could be arguing in my spare time.
M: Oh I've had enough of this.
A: No you haven't.
M: Oh Shut up.

(Walks down the stairs. Opens door.)

M: I want to complain.
C: You want to complain! Look at these shoes. I've only had them three weeks and the heels are worn right through.
M: No, I want to complain about...
C: If you complain nothing happens, you might as well not bother.
M: Oh!
C: Oh my back hurts, it's not a very fine day and I'm sick and tired of this office.


(Slams door. walks down corridor, opens next door.)

M: Hello, I want to... Ooooh!
H: No, no, no. Hold your head like this, then go Waaah. Try it again.
M: uuuwwhh!!
H: Better, Better, but Waah, Waah! Put your hand there.
M: No.
H: Now..
M: Waaaaah!!!
H: Good, Good! That's it.
M: Stop hitting me!!
H: What?
M: Stop hitting me!!
H: Stop hitting you?
M: Yes!
H: Why did you come in here then?
M: I wanted to complain.
H: Oh no, that's next door. It's being-hit-on-the-head lessons in here.
M: What a stupid concept.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2008)

"Look, its people like you wot cause unrest!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y05EmK66Gsk_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H6DSoqZz_s_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eMkth8FWno_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V7zbWNznbs_


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> When I applied to become British I had to:
> 
> 1. Recite the complete "Argument" sketch by Monty Python.
> 2. Convert to The Church of England.
> ...



Now 1, 3 and 10 I would agree with. 6 should only be done if you want to be ostracised by real football fans, 2 isn't relevant these days. To be honest, i doubt many people already living here would fill the other criteria. Everyone knows football rules (aside form what constitutes dangerous play these days) but _no one_ knows the rules of cricket fully


----------



## Clave (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't stand tea, football, or cricket - can I be an honorary American?


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 13, 2008)

Clave said:


> Can't stand tea, football, or cricket - can I be an honorary American?



ARREST THAT MAN - he's an imposter!





(actually agree on football! Now, Rugby - that's a real man's game)


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> "Look, its people like you wot cause unrest!"



No it isn't.







_et seq ad infinitum!_


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)

bloody brits its all that inbreeding in the royal family thats done it to them.


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 13, 2008)

Clave said:


> Can't stand tea, football, or cricket - can I be an honorary American?


Only if you remember to NOT add extra vowels to your spelling.("color, labor, theater"... not "colour", labour, theatre") 8)


----------



## The Basket (Jan 13, 2008)

British by birth but English by the grace of God.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)

But Aussie, the question is "Are you a pooftah?"


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)

OH i say ol chap what a question the answer is of course NO.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> But Aussie, the question is "Are you a pooftah?"



Fairum Njaco! stop acting like a bloody Galah mate. Aussie's me cobber 'an if you ever have the cheek to qestion such things again, I'll clout you over your noggin' with me boomerang and throw you into the nearest Billabong!
Either that or I'll force feed you Vegemite!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Clave (Jan 13, 2008)

I've changed my mind - 'color' is just wrong, so is 'labor'...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oooh....how you wish that you were back in the golden days of being our colonies!











Wait! I'm a Swede...what the h*ll am I talking about??


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd rather be an Honorary Meatball than an Englishman.... I like my teeth the way they are, thank u very much...

Also, Im not into sexual relations with my family tree or farm animals, so it kinda rules me out in the first place.......


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)

Then what the h*ll you doing in Mississippi?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lost??


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)

and Clave, "You mean spell bolor with a 'K'? Kolor! Oh what a silly bunt!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

For you Digger's, Kiwi's and Yanks...

10 tips to improve the way you speak English


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 13, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I'd rather be an Honorary Meatball than an Englishman.... I like my teeth the way they are, thank u very much...
> 
> Also, Im not into sexual relations with my family tree or farm animals, so it kinda rules me out in the first place.......



English Heritage,Over 1000 years. US 300 years


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2008)

My lineage, on BOTH sides of my family tree, are recorded in the logbooks of the Mayflower and the Jamestown Settlement.... I can trace my heritage back to Scottish and Dutch Royalty....

I could care little for the 1000 years of English Tyranny....


----------



## The Basket (Jan 13, 2008)

English history goes back further than a thousand years.

Julius Ceaser landed in England in 55 bc...

That 2063 years ago. So got the Romans and the Saxons and the Vikings and the Normans.

Although England wasn't England until the invasion of the Saxons...which were Germanic tribes.

History is a thing of mine.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2008)

The history of the British Isles extends further back than August 55 BC, when Caeser landed five legions north-east of modern day Dover. It's said to extend to the times of Ancient Greece, but unfortunately there's no written records - only their artifacts left in the ground. 

You'll find that England did not become England until approx. 450 AD when the Angles from modern Denmark invaded the British Isles. While the Saxons came over at a similar time from their homeland in northern Germany; the name of England comes from the Angles i.e. Angle-Land or Angland (England). 

The history of the United States of America began with the first discovery of the east coast of modern U.S by white man; it developed from then to their independance on 18th August, 1776. You could go so far as to say North Americas history in European writings starts when Erik the Red landed in Newfoundland in the 12th Century. 

No matter what anyone thinks of England - it's had the largest affect on this world; the fourth English Empire brought the industrial revolution to the globe, it introduced the railway to Asia and Africa, gave birth to the U.S, fought against many a dictator, stood up against many hardships through its history. Despite the fact I despise the government of this nation today, I'm still damn proud of being English.

And it's the English Empire in my eyes, the Scottish and Welsh were conquered just as much as any other place. Scotland was forced into the union in 1707.


----------



## The Basket (Jan 13, 2008)

The Saxons were the biggest so therefore the most powerful.

Yes English history pre dates the Romans but not written so difficult to be accurate.

The idea that history only goes a thousand years misses Alfred the Great...a true hero...and one of the very few English Kings England has had.

Odd to think that the Viking raiders had such a huge part to play in English history and still do even today.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2008)

_"The Saxons were the biggest so therefore the most powerful."_

That gives no excuse to miss off the Angles who gave England its name.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

PlanD, don't you forget viking Leif Eriksson. ... L'Anse Aux Meadows on the tip of the Great Northern Peninsula of island of Newfoundland in Canada in the year of the Lord 1000....

Did you know that Normandy and Normans get their names from the vikings that settled there...Norseman/Norsemen....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, I was aware of that. The Vikings raided all of Europe, not just the British Isles. The Swedish and Norweigan Vikings mainly entered the Irish Sea and attack Ireland; while the Danish Vikings were most responsable for the east coast of the British Isles and Northern France. What is little known is the fact that the people that inhabitated "England" at the time were of the same stock as the Vikings, they worshipped similar gods and had the same methods of raising an army.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

They also founded Russia....


----------



## The Basket (Jan 14, 2008)

England is an ethnic mix of vikings and anglo saxons and other Germanic tribes.

The roman, Celt and Norman/French mix is very small.

So we are Germanic/scandanavian in blood. The Danish vikings were too DNA close to be distinguished from the Germanics but the Norway Vikings were different enough.

We have so much common blood with modern day Belgium and Northern Germany...a very scary thought. Our Queen and Royal Family are German too...

Historians have tried to make the Vikings look nice with their farming and sea voyages...but Bar Stewards they were and Bar Stewards they still. The Saxons weren't much nicer either.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

They were as nice as a furious bull on the rampage.... A lot of names are still around from the Vikings as well....in the UK. McCloud is Norwegian...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2008)

Man I went through all that trouble to really make my above post really insulting, and not a single one of u fu*kers went for it... 

Im disapointed in all my English friends...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats alright, I was waiting for the torrent of put downs after my Mississippi point.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2008)

I am forced to live here, so all jabs are appreciated...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2008)

The Vikings did not found Russia, there was already the tribe Rus in modern day western Russia. The Vikings sailed up to modern ArchAngelsk.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

According to the Russian Primary Chronicle (ca. 1040-1118 AD), the Rus were a group of "Varangians," possibly of Swedish origin, who had a leader named Rurik. Rus appears to be derived from the Finnish word for Sweden, *Rotsi, later Ruotsi, which in turn comes from Old Swedish rother, a word associated with rowing or ships, so that rothskarlar meant "rowers" or "seamen."

"6370 (862 BC) ...Discord thus ensued among them, and they began to war one against another. They said to themselves, 'Let us seek a prince who may rule over us, and judge us according to the law.' They accordingly went overseas to the Varangian Rus: these particular Varangians were known as Rus, just as some are called Swedes, and others Normans, Angles, and Goths, for they were thus named. The Chuds, the Slavs, and the Krivichians then said to the people of Rus: 'Our whole land is great and rich, but there is nor order in it. Come to rule and reign over us.' They thus selected three brothers, with their kinfolk, who took with them all the Rus, and migrated. The oldest, Rurik, located himself in Novgorod; the second, Sinaeus, in Beloozero; and the third, Truvor, in Izborsk. On account of these Varangians, the district of Novgorod became known as Russian (Rus) land. The present inhabitants of Novgorod are descended from the Varangian race, but aforetime they were Slavs." (Russian Primary Chronicle)

The Vikings settled coastal areas along the Baltic Sea, and along inland rivers in Russian territories such as Staraya Ladoga, Novgorod and along major waterways to the Byzantine empire.

The Varangians or Varyags (Russian, Ukrainian: Варяги, Varyagi) sometimes referred to as Variagians were Scandinavians who migrated eastwards and southwards through what is now Russia, Belarus and Ukraine mainly in the 9th and 10th centuries. Engaging in trade, piracy and mercenary activities, they roamed the river systems and portages of Gardariki, reaching the Caspian Sea and Constantinople.


But.....I think we're slighty off topic here...


----------



## DBII (Jan 15, 2008)

Was not the Tartars there before the Rus? 

DBII


----------



## Clave (Jan 15, 2008)

Stonehenge is pretty old...


----------



## The Basket (Jan 15, 2008)

Clave said:


> Stonehenge is pretty old...



Yeah but they druid/Celts type.

Not English.

The Anglo-Saxon settlers who made their way over to Britain after the fall of the Roman Empire around AD 410 were the first ethnic English.

At this time, the Jutes and the Frisians from Denmark were also settling in the British Isles, but the Anglo-Saxon settlers spoke their own language, which gave rise to the English spoken today.

The Anglo-Saxon period lasted for 600 years, from 410 to 1066.

The first Viking raid on the UK is said to be 787...we even had Viking kings.

So we kinda have British history which includes the Celts and the Romans and then English history which begins after the Romans go home and the invaders come in.

The legendary King Arthur was about 500 AD and he was believed to be a Roman-Celt King who came from Cornwall and fought the Anglo-saxons to a standstill saving the southwest of England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Island of Lindisfarne...may they rest in peace.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

Here ya go Lucky....

How English are you? | Quiz | Guardian Unlimited


----------



## The Basket (Jan 15, 2008)

What you doing in Scotland Lucky...The Scots are not the best referees when it comes to England and english history.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

cor!!!


----------



## DBII (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, I took the test. It was a good news bad news thing. I am glad to report that I have rejected all things Anglo-Saxxon. The bad news is the site thinks I am French. 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is what it said about me:

"There is some corner of cyberspace that is forever England, and that part is you. Reserved yet fiercely jingoistic, you believe the globe should still be coloured pink but are too polite to say so."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Basket said:


> What you doing in Scotland Lucky...The Scots are not the best referees when it comes to England and english history.


My ex was/is from Glasgow...I decided to stay after we broke up, since I like the country and the people...and WE SHALL RISE AGAINST THE TYRANNY AGAIN.....!!


----------



## The Basket (Jan 15, 2008)

Glasgow is the murder capital of Western Europe so I wouldn't go out much Lucky!

What you rising against...The Mythical English Monster...if you noticed PM is a Scot. You been watching braveheart again?

Freedom!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Braveheart, Rob Roy......




FREEDOM!










_To the most Holy Father and Lord in Christ, the Lord John, by divine providence Supreme Pontiff of the Holy Roman and Universal Church, his humble and devout sons Duncan, Earl of Fife, Thomas Randolph, Earl of Moray, Lord of Man and of Annandale, Patrick Dunbar, Earl of March, Malise, Earl of Strathearn, Malcolm, Earl of Lennox, William, Earl of Ross, Magnus, Earl of Caithness and Orkney, and William, Earl of Sutherland; Walter, Steward of Scotland, William Soules, Butler of Scotland, James, Lord of Douglas, Roger Mowbray, David, Lord of Brechin, David Graham, Ingram Umfraville, John Menteith, guardian of the earldom of Menteith, Alexander Fraser, Gilbert Hay, Constable of Scotland, Robert Keith, Marischal of Scotland, Henry St Clair, John Graham, David Lindsay, William Oliphant, Patrick Graham, John Fenton, William Abernethy, David Wemyss, William Mushet, Fergus of Ardrossan, Eustace Maxwell, William Ramsay, William Mowat, Alan Murray, Donald Campbell, John Cameron, Reginald Cheyne, Alexander Seton, Andrew Leslie, and Alexander Straiton, and the other barons and freeholders and the whole community of the realm of Scotland send all manner of filial reverence, with devout kisses of his blessed feet. 
Most Holy Father and Lord, we know and from the chronicles and books of the ancients we find that among other famous nations our own, the Scots, has been graced with widespread renown. They journeyed from Greater Scythia by way of the Tyrrhenian Sea and the Pillars of Hercules, and dwelt for a long course of time in Spain among the most savage tribes, but nowhere could they be subdued by any race, however barbarous. Thence they came, twelve hundred years after the people of Israel crossed the Red Sea, to their home in the west where they still live today. The Britons they first drove out, the Picts they utterly destroyed, and, even though very often assailed by the Norwegians, the Danes and the English, they took possession of that home with many victories and untold efforts; and, as the historians of old time bear witness, they have held it free of all bondage ever since. In their kingdom there have reigned one hundred and thirteen kings of their own royal stock, the line unbroken a single foreigner. 

The high qualities and deserts of these people, were they not otherwise manifest, gain glory enough from this: that the King of kings and Lord of lords, our Lord Jesus Christ, after His Passion and Resurrection, called them, even though settled in the uttermost parts of the earth, almost the first to His most holy faith. Nor would He have them confirmed in that faith by merely anyone but by the first of His Apostles -- by calling, though second or third in rank -- the most gentle Saint Andrew, the Blessed Peter's brother, and desired him to keep them under his protection as their patron forever. 

The Most Holy Fathers your predecessors gave careful heed to these things and bestowed many favours and numerous privileges on this same kingdom and people, as being the special charge of the Blessed Peter's brother. Thus our nation under their protection did indeed live in freedom and peace up to the time when that mighty prince the King of the English, Edward, the father of the one who reigns today, when our kingdom had no head and our people harboured no malice or treachery and were then unused to wars or invasions, came in the guise of a friend and ally to harass them as an enemy. The deeds of cruelty, massacre, violence, pillage, arson, imprisoning prelates, burning down monasteries, robbing and killing monks and nuns, and yet other outrages without number which he committed against our people, sparing neither age nor sex, religion nor rank, no one could describe nor fully imagine unless he had seen them with his own eyes. 

But from these countless evils we have been set free, by the help of Him Who though He afflicts yet heals and restores, by our most tireless Prince, King and Lord, the Lord Robert. He, that his people and his heritage might be delivered out of the hands of our enemies, met toil and fatigue, hunger and peril, like another Macabaeus or Joshua and bore them cheerfully. Him, too, divine providence, his right of succession according to or laws and customs which we shall maintain to the death, and the due consent and assent of us all have made our Prince and King. To him, as to the man by whom salvation has been wrought unto our people, we are bound both by law and by his merits that our freedom may be still maintained, and by him, come what may, we mean to stand. 

Yet if he should give up what he has begun, and agree to make us or our kingdom subject to the King of England or the English, we should exert ourselves at once to drive him out as our enemy and a subverter of his own rights and ours, and make some other man who was well able to defend us our King; for, as long as but a hundred of us remain alive, never will we on any conditions be brought under English rule. It is in truth not for glory, nor riches, nor honours that we are fighting, but for freedom -- for that alone, which no honest man gives up but with life itself. 

Therefore it is, Reverend Father and Lord, that we beseech your Holiness with our most earnest prayers and suppliant hearts, inasmuch as you will in your sincerity and goodness consider all this, that, since with Him Whose Vice-Regent on earth you are there is neither weighing nor distinction of Jew and Greek, Scotsman or Englishman, you will look with the eyes of a father on the troubles and privation brought by the English upon us and upon the Church of God. May it please you to admonish and exhort the King of the English, who ought to be satisfied with what belongs to him since England used once to be enough for seven kings or more, to leave us Scots in peace, who live in this poor little Scotland, beyond which there is no dwelling-place at all, and covet nothing but our own. We are sincerely willing to do anything for him, having regard to our condition, that we can, to win peace for ourselves. 

This truly concerns you, Holy Father, since you see the savagery of the heathen raging against the Christians, as the sins of Christians have indeed deserved, and the frontiers of Christendom being pressed inward every day; and how much it will tarnish your Holiness's memory if (which God forbid) the Church suffers eclipse or scandal in any branch of it during your time, you must perceive. Then rouse the Christian princes who for false reasons pretend that they cannot go to help of the Holy Land because of wars they have on hand with their neighbours. The real reason that prevents them is that in making war on their smaller neighbours they find quicker profit and weaker resistance. But how cheerfully our Lord the King and we too would go there if the King of the English would leave us in peace, He from Whom nothing is hidden well knows; and we profess and declare it to you as the Vicar of Christ and to all Christendom. 

But if your Holiness puts too much faith in the tales the English tell and will not give sincere belief to all this, nor refrain from favouring them to our prejudice, then the slaughter of bodies, the perdition of souls, and all the other misfortunes that will follow, inflicted by them on us and by us on them, will, we believe, be surely laid by the Most High to your charge. 

To conclude, we are and shall ever be, as far as duty calls us, ready to do your will in all things, as obedient sons to you as His Vicar; and to Him as the Supreme King and Judge we commit the maintenance of our cause, csating our cares upon Him and firmly trusting that He will inspire us with courage and bring our enemies to nought. 

May the Most High preserve you to his Holy Church in holiness and health and grant you length of days. 

Given at the monastery of Arbroath in Scotland on the sixth day of the month of April in the year of grace thirteen hundred and twenty and the fifteenth year of the reign of our King aforesaid. 


_


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

By the time you get done saying that, the revolutions over.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> By the time you get done saying that, the revolutions over.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe so, maybe so....but then....I'll still be alive! Alive to talk over the country and then the WORLD!


----------



## The Basket (Jan 16, 2008)

U been Abroath Lucky...

And this guy aint even Scottish.

The Zeal of the convert.

Those battles were long ago...let it go dude.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2008)

I sit corrected, Lucky. 

And the only worthwhile battle between the lowlands (English side) and highlands was Culloden. It's okay to lose. Any Englishman with sense respects the Scottish, they put up a good fight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2008)

ALL HAIL KING LUCKY...! Whoops! Sh*t! Wrong forum...damn! Cough...cough....eerrmm....eehh....right...battles...long ago....let...go...dude...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2008)

HOLY SH!T!!!

ALERT ALERT, ALL HANDS MAN UR BATTLE STATIONS!!!

PD just admitted he was wrong!!!!

The Apocalypse is now upon us, run to the hills, save ur farm animals, build an Ark....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2008)

I know, it's a dark-dark time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2008)

Im totally depressed and deflated now... The once Pride and True PD has shown his human side, the side riddled with inaccuracies and mis-information...

I rue the day the Lucky came in and burst my secure little happy as a pig in sh!t mentality...

I shall now commence to flog myself in shame for PD's embarrasment...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2008)

It's that damn human I've possessed that's managed to come out for a time being, I'll destroy him eventually.  Now, I've got to find some stupid comment on here to destroy.

Short story time: Fat ginger knob at work last night informed me that he supported to the USSR 'cos they hated to America - anything that hates imperialist America was supported by him. Safe to say he was shocked when I verbally ripped him limb from limb and informed the fat oxygen thief of Britain's imperialist background and made his face go as red as his hair after he made the comment "Russia was communist because it hated America" - "no, russia was communist because it was full of communists"

I would have hit him...but I would have been fired.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2008)

A brother in arms has fallen....stand up and raise your glasses.... 
I expect Les to do the honors with a heartfelt speech....


----------



## Clave (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm never going to watch Braveheart, too many people think its a documentary...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2008)

The Stirling Bridge battle is the worst part, aside from Mel Gibson trying to be Scottish. The reason the battle was called Stirling Bridge is because there was a bridge involved... a bridge wide enough to fit two horsed knights abreast across at one time. The English were warned of the ambush but arrogance got the better of them - it was *not* a pitched battle.


----------



## Clave (Jan 16, 2008)

History should be the most important subject at school, and compulsory... then maybe someone in power would learn from it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mel Gibson, an Aussie plays Braveheart and Liam Neeson an Irish plays Rob Roy....I though that they had at least two actors here north of the border that could have done the job.... What will it be next...a French acto like Gérard Depardieu playing Sir Winston Churchill?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

No next it will be Jackie Chan playing John Wayne


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 16, 2008)

And Samuel L. Jackson as the next James Bond.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Or some Russian playing Abraham Lincoln....


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 16, 2008)

Emmanuel Lewis as Queen Victoria.


----------



## DBII (Jan 17, 2008)

dbii


----------



## Clave (Jan 19, 2008)




----------

